

All your ASUS servers iKVM/IPMI may belong to other - apocas
http://pedromadias.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/all-your-asus-servers-ikvmipmi-may-belong-to-other/
Asus iKVM/IPMI implementation has multiple flaws, which in the end allows a remote attacker to acquire all the users and passwords defined in its configuration.
======
mariuolo
Why would anyone buy consumer crap for mission-critical applications?

